# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ο ασφαλής καθαρισμός της 76αρας ζευγαρώστρας.

## lagreco69

Θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας!! τον τροπο που καθαριζω μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα, ανα δυο ημερες (συντηρηση) οχι γενικο, της 76αρες ζευγαρωστρες μου. χωρις να στρεσαρονται τα πτηνα και κυριως χωρις τον φοβο ενω καθαριζω να μου φυγουν απο τις μεγαλες πορτες που διαθετουν οι συγκεκριμενες ζευγαρωστρες. 

Χρειαζομαστε τα παρακατω. 

(1) Ενα μπουκαλι σπρει με 90% ξυδι και το υπολοιπο νερο.
(2) Το χωρισμα απο την 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα. 
(3) Χαρτι κουζινας. 
(4) Ενα σφουγγαρι πιατων. 



Βαζουμε το χωρισμα αναμεσα, στην ειδικη εσοχη που εχει η ζευγαρωστρα και δεσμευουμε τα πτηνα στην υπολοιπη μιση μερια, οπου θα μεινουν εκει για μερικα λεπτα, χωρις να στρεσαρονται απο τις κινησεις μας και με ασφαλεια. 



Τωρα μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τελειως την πορτα για να χωραει ανετα το χερι μας και να καθαρισουμε χωρις αγχος την μια απο τις δυο πλευρες της ζευγαρωστρας. 



Παιρνουμε το σπρει με το ξυδονερο και ψεκαζουμε 4 με 5 φορες επανω στο σφουγγαρι μας. 



Καθαριζουμε ολη την σχαρα με αργες κινησεις και εαν καποια κουτσουλια εχει κολλησει και δεν βγαινει, ριχνουμε λιγο ακομα ξυδονερο επανω στο σφουγγαρι μας και επιμενουμε. 



Τελειωνοντας τον καθαρισμο της σχαρας, την σκουπιζουμε με ενα κομματι καθαρο χαρτι κουζινας. 

Στην συνεχεια μπορουμε με ενα καινουριο καθαρο κομματι χαρτιου να ριξουμε επανω λιγο ξυδονερο και να καθαρισουμε και τις πατηθρες και τα σχοινια της ζευγαρωστρας. μπορει να φαινονται καθαρα στο ανθρωπινο ματι αλλα δεν ειναι. καλο ειναι να τα περναμε ανα δυο ημερες, οσο καθαρα και αν φαινονται, μονο καλο!! μπορει να κανει στα πτηνα μας αυτη η διαδικασια. 



Εφοσον κανουμε ακριβως τις ιδιες διαδικασιες και για το αλλο μισο της ζευγαρωστρας, μεσα σε 5 λεπτα το πολυ! η ζευγαρωστρα μας λαμπει απο καθαριοτητα και τα φτερωτα μας φιλαρακια θα ειναι στα σιγουρα πιο υγιες και ευτυχισμενα. 

Τελος πλενουμε πολυ καλα το σφουγγαρι μας με χλωρινη η dettol, το ξεπλενουμε επισης πολυ καλα! και το αφηνουμε στο μπαλκονι να στεγνωσει εντελως πριν το αποθηκευσουμε στο ντουλαπι μας.





By Lagreco69

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο λαγκρεκο πολυ ωραια μεθοδος...!!!!

και εγω με παρομοι τροπο καθαριζω τα δικα μου κλουβια...... και μια φορα το μηνα με το λαστιχο χαχαχαχ

και ενα off τοπικ , ρε δημητρη η τεντα εχει πανω ωραια ζωγραφια....... πρωτη φορα ειδα τετοια τεντα χαχαχ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω βαζω λιγο ξυδι πανω σε συρμα πλαστικο (το πλαστικο δεν αφηνει γρατζουνιες και αφαιρει πιο ευκολα τις κουτσουλιες) και καθαριζω!

Η ιδεα σου παντως με το χωρισμα ειναι πολυ καλη!!

----------


## orion

ΈΞΥΠΝΟ!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> το πλαστικο δεν αφηνει γρατζουνιες και αφαιρει πιο ευκολα τις κουτσουλιες


Για εμενα τιποτα δεν αφαιρει καλυτερα τις κουτσουλιες απο το σφουγγαρι πιατων και δεν κανει (γρατζουνιες) εχω δοκιμασει και πλαστικο συρμα και δεν εμεινα ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> εχω δοκιμασει και πλαστικο συρμα και δεν εμεινα ικανοποιημενος.


Γιατι οχι Δημητρη? Για πες..

----------


## lagreco69

> Γιατι οχι Δημητρη? Για πες..


Γιατι δεν μπορουσε να απορροφησει το ξυδονερο που του εριχνα με αποτελεσμα να του ριχνω συνεχεια, (καθαρη σπαταλη). μαγκωνε συχνα στα καγκελα και μετα απο καποιες χρησεις ειχε διαλυθει, το σφουγγαρι πιατων κραταει για τουλαχιστον δυο μηνες ανετα και δεν μαγκωνει πουθενα.

----------


## NIKOSP

Να'σε καλα ρε Δημητρη εχω ακριβως την ιδια και δεν το ειχα σκεφτει να την καθαρισω με αυτον τον τροπο... Απο εδω και περα βαζουμε το χωρισμα και εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο!!!

----------


## BillMat

Εξυπνο Δημητρη ! Θα το κανω και εγω, ευγε !  :Big Grin:  

Πραγματικα τα αρθρα σου ειναι πραγματικα καλα, με πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο  :winky:  !

Να σε ρωτησω ομως και κατι αλλο, το pellet καθε ποτε το αλλαζεις ? Φανταζομαι οχι τοσο συχνα...

----------


## lagreco69

> Να σε ρωτησω ομως και κατι αλλο, το pellet καθε ποτε το αλλαζεις ? Φανταζομαι οχι τοσο συχνα...


Καθε 15 ημερες Βασιλη και το εχω αφησει και 20 περιπου χωρις προβλημα, επειδη περιμενα να φερει το μαγαζι που το αγοραζω.

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ κυριος.Ετσι τα καθαριζω κι εγω αλλα εσυ τουλαχιστον το μοιραστικες μαζι μας.Εγω το κανω σαν τον Χαρη με το λαστιχο χρονια τωρα,μεχρι που καθονται σε σημειο να βρεχονται σκοπιμα.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## moutro

Κ γω ετσι καθαριζω με νεροξυδο κ μια φορα το μηνα με ντετολ και νερο και στεγνωμα καλο στον ηλιο. ειμαι καινουρια στα πελλετ αλλα πολυ ικανοποιημενη προς το παρον, ειδικα οσον αφορα στη μυρωδια. Ομως το δικο μου το κλουβι δδεν εχει σχαρα κατω κ τα μασουλανε συνεχως... εαν το αλλαζω εβδομαδιαια θα ειμαι οκ πιστευεις?

----------


## xarhs

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ κυριος.Ετσι τα καθαριζω κι εγω αλλα εσυ τουλαχιστον το μοιραστικες μαζι μας.Εγω το κανω σαν τον Χαρη με το λαστιχο χρονια τωρα,μεχρι που καθονται σε σημειο να βρεχονται σκοπιμα.


εγω θοδωρη αφου πλενω με το λαστιχο και ερχονται να ''ξεβρωμησουν'' βαζω ενα μεγαλο σκευος , συνηθως εκεινα τα πυλινα που εχουν γιαουρτι μεσα κια βαζω το λαστιχο να τρεχει νερο μεσα στο μπολ.............. και μπανιαριζονται κατευθειαν με φρεσκο τρεχουμενο δροσερο νερο..........

----------


## Ρία

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου Δημήτρη!! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!( Αν κ χρησιμοποιούσα το ξύδι για καθαρισμα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί κάνει απολύμανση!Γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το συστατικό  π έχει κ απολυμαίνει;; ) 

οφ τόπικ!! ωραίο φαίνεται το ρολόι!! βγάλε κ καμιά να δουμε το καντράν!!! (έχω ένα κόλλημα με τα ρολογια  ::  :: )

----------


## lagreco69

> το δικο μου το κλουβι δεν εχει σχαρα κατω κ τα μασουλανε συνεχως... εαν το αλλαζω εβδομαδιαια θα ειμαι οκ πιστευεις?


Μαρθα και εγω στους παπαγαλους καθε εβδομαδα το αλλαζω το Pellet γιατι ουτε εγω τους εχω σχαρα, ειναι μια χαρα ετσι.  





> Αν κ χρησιμοποιούσα το ξύδι για καθαρισμα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί κάνει απολύμανση! Γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το συστατικό  π έχει κ απολυμαίνει;; ) 
> 
> οφ τόπικ!! ωραίο φαίνεται το ρολόι!! βγάλε κ καμιά να δουμε το καντράν!!! (έχω ένα κόλλημα με τα ρολογια )


Δεν ξερω γιατι το ξυδι απολυμαινει η αληθεια ειναι, αλλα σιγουρα το κανει. καποιος θα ξερει να μας δωσει τα φωτα του. 

Off topic!  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

οφ τόπικ απαντηση στο οφ τοπικ!
ΤΕΛΕΙΟΟΟ!! μπράβο μπράβο έχεις γούστο!!κ μαυρο λουράκι με λευκή ραφή κ καντράν με χρονογράφους!! τα ρολόγια με χρονογράφους είναι πάντα τοοοοσο όμορφα!!! :Love0033: 

Σήμερα ακολουθησα τις συμβουλές κ απολυμανα τα κλουβιά :Character0235:  :Character0235: .... υπάρχει μία ευωδία ξυδιού παντού  :cool:  :cool:  αίσθηση καθαριότητας!

----------


## vag21

> Καθε 15 ημερες Βασιλη και το εχω αφησει και 20 περιπου χωρις προβλημα, επειδη περιμενα να φερει το μαγαζι που το αγοραζω.


δεν σου φουσκωνει με τα μπανια απο τα πουλια?
πολυ μου φαινεται 15-20 μερες.
εκτος αν πετας συγκεκριμενα κομματια και αναπληρωνεις.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη ειναι αναλογως ποσα πουλια εχεις  σε ποσο χωρο!!!
Τον χειμωνα που ειχα 2 πουλακια σε μια 60αρα τα πελλετς ηταν οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει και με μικροκαθαρισμους σε αυτο το αλλαζα μια φορα τον μηνα, οχι γιατι ειχε κατι, απλα επειδη εγω ηθελα να το αλλαξω!
Τωρα στις γεννες με 6 πουλια σε ενα κλουβι για καποιες μερες αλλαζα στις 15 και ηταν αργα.. γεμιζε ο κοσμος κουτσουλιες και κολουσαν παντου.... για αυτο το γυρισα στην εφημεριδα παλι!

----------


## vag21

ρωταω μητσο γιατι εδω και πολυ καιρο χρησιμοποιω πελετ,με τις κουτσουλιες τα καταφερνει αν ομως πεσει λιγο παραπανω νερακι τριβεται και γινεται σκονη.

 σε κλουβια με σχαρα ισως να το γυρναγα και εγω στην εφημεριδα με συχνη αλλαγη.αν και για μενα το χαρτι κουζινας αν το βαλεις διπλο ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

και κατι τελευταιο δημητρη(largeco69)γιατι 90% ξυδι και οχι 100% ?

----------


## ninos

άμμος γάτας WHOCARES με 2.30 euro τα 5kg. 

Είναι πιο ακριβή επιλογή απο τα pellet, αλλά δεν βρωμάει, δεν σηκώνει σκόνη, απορροφά τα νερά απο το μπάνιο που κάνουν, καθώς και τα υγρά των κουτσουλιών.  

*Tips
* 
*Α)* To καλοκαίρι με ένα ψεκαστήρι, ψεκάστε την άμμο με κάποιο αντιπαρασιτικό υγρό (πχ Chevitren) ή ανακατέψτε την άμμο με ψειρόσκονη και μετά ψεκάστε επάνω με λίγο νερό, ώστε να κολλήσει επάνω στήν άμμο. 

*Β)* Επίσης αντί για σκέτο νερό μπορείτε να φτιάξετε ένα διάλυμα με νερό και σιτρονέλλα (τα υγρά προϊόντα που είναι για τα χέρια) και ψεκάζοντας την άμμο, θα απαλλαγείτε και απο τα κουνούπια για τουλάχιστον ένα 24ώρο ίσως και δυο  :Happy: 

*Γ)* Η άμμος με άρωμα λεβάντα, είναι 1 ευρώ πιο ακριβή, αλλά όταν βρέχεται βγάζει ενα άρωμα λεβάντας, μυρωδιά ή οποία διώχνει τα κουνούπια.. 

**Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τα παραπάνω, να υπάρχει σχάρα ώστε να μην έρχονται τα πουλιά σε επαφή με την άμμο.

----------


## vag21

στελιο καμια φωτο να δουμε πως φαινεται στον πατο του κλουβιου?

----------


## ninos

Το Σάββατο που θα αλλάξω την άμμο θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες. Μπορείς όμως να το δεις "στο περίπου" όταν παρουσίαζα τα πουλάκια μου. 


*Α) * Εδώ πρέπει να έχει γίνει σχετικά πρόσφατα η αντικατάσταση της





*Β)*  εδώ πρέπει να είναι 8 - 10 ημερών, αλλα στην κλούβα υπήρχαν κάπου στα 8 με 10 πουλιά.

----------


## lagreco69

> δεν σου φουσκωνει με τα μπανια απο τα πουλια?
> πολυ μου φαινεται 15-20 μερες.
> εκτος αν πετας συγκεκριμενα κομματια και αναπληρωνεις.


Αυτο κανω Βαγγελη αντικαθιστω το pellet με νεο οταν χρειαζεται. 

Εχω ενα μικρο σκουπακι, σαν αυτο που μαζευουμε τα σκουπιδακια απο τον νεροχυτη και μαζευω με αυτο το pellet οπου εχει βραχει η εχει μαζεψει πολλες κουτσουλιες. 






> και κατι τελευταιο δημητρη(largeco69)γιατι 90% ξυδι και οχι 100% ?


Το σπαω λιγο με νερο γιατι το ξυδι που παιρνω, ειναι χυμα χωριατικο 10 βαθμων και ειναι πολυ δυνατο.

----------


## vag21

> Το σπαω λιγο με νερο γιατι το ξυδι που παιρνω, ειναι χυμα χωριατικο 10 βαθμων και ειναι πολυ δυνατο.


πες μας τα μυστικα σου χαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κι εγω αμμο για γατες της 365 απο super market χρησιμοποιω.. 5 ευρω 10 kg.

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας!! τον τροπο που καθαριζω μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα, ανα δυο ημερες (συντηρηση) οχι γενικο, της 76αρες ζευγαρωστρες μου. χωρις να στρεσαρονται τα πτηνα και κυριως χωρις τον φοβο ενω καθαριζω να μου φυγουν απο τις μεγαλες πορτες που διαθετουν οι συγκεκριμενες ζευγαρωστρες. 
> 
> Χρειαζομαστε τα παρακατω. 
> 
> (1) Ενα μπουκαλι σπρει με 90% ξυδι και το υπολοιπο νερο.
> (2) Το χωρισμα απο την 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα. 
> (3) Χαρτι κουζινας. 
> (4) Ενα σφουγγαρι πιατων. 
> 
> ...


 :Happy0065: ωραιος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω το κανω με σκετο ξυδι να πω την αληθεια και κλουβι και τα παντα πατηθρες ποτηστρες αυγοθηκες και οταν τα παρελκομενα εχουν στεγνωσει ή οταν τα στεγνωσω καλα τοτε τα βαζω στο κλουβι ειδικα ομως τις ποτηστρες τις ξεβγαζω καλα με νερο και τις στεγνωνω - σκουπιζω με χαρτι κουζινας ακομα και μεσα στο στομια που ειναι οι μπιλιες.
το κλουβι το περναω μετα με χαρτι κουζινας...παντως το κανω χρονια το αθλημα και λειτουργει μια χαρα.

----------


## Elisavet

Πολύ καλή μέθοδος :Happy:  Σαν αρχάρια όμως έχω μια απορία... Η μυρωδιά του ξυδιού δέν ενοχλεί το πουλάκι..?

----------


## lagreco69

> Εγω το κανω με σκετο ξυδι, σκουπιζω με χαρτι κουζινας ακομα και μεσα στο στομια που ειναι οι μπιλιες.
> το κλουβι το περναω μετα με χαρτι κουζινας...παντως το κανω χρονια το αθλημα και λειτουργει μια χαρα.


Το ξυδι Στελιο να ξερεις οτι σπαει και τα αλατα που μπορει να πιασει ευκολα η ποτιστρα με την μπιλια, με αποτελεσμα να κολλαει. 




> Πολύ καλή μέθοδος Σαν αρχάρια όμως έχω μια απορία... Η μυρωδιά του ξυδιού δέν ενοχλεί το πουλάκι..?


Καθολου δεν τα ενοχλει! Ελισαβετ η μυρωδια του, αλλωστε δεν μενει ουτε για ενα λεπτο. καθαριζω με αυτην την μεθοδο επι ενα χρονο+ ολα καλα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλησπέρα και από μένα...πολύ σωστός τρόπος καθαρισμού.Και ένα κολπάκι για αυτούς που έχουν πουλιά που είναι πιο "αγχωδη".μια βόλτα σε έναν μαραγκο με τις διαστάσεις του διαχωριστικου ή και το ίδιο το διαχωριστικό μαζί και του λέτε να σας κόψει ένα πατρόν του διαχωριστικου με πεπιεσμενο χαρτόνι που βάζουν στο πίσω μέρος των κατασκευων τους.και τα πουλάκια σας δεν θα πάρουν μυρωδιά ότι βάλατε χέρι στο σπίτι τους,διότι ως γνωστόν όταν δεν βλέπουν δεν φοβούνται.

----------


## geog87

δεν ξερω αν καποιος απο την παρεα εχει στην κατοχη του ατμοκαθαριστη...και τον εχει χρησιμοποιησει...νομιζω πως κανει θαυματα!!!!!!με 250ml νερο καθαριζεις ασταματητα μιση ωρα...δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την ακριβη θερμοκρασια του ατμου που πεταει αλλα σιγουρα καθαριζει τα παντα πανευκολα!!!!θεωρω πως πρεπει να σκοτωνει και τα παντα!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουμε εμεις George, καλη πραγματικα! πολυ καλη δουλεια. 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αρεσει πολυ στα πουλια ο ατμος και μεταλλασσονται σε πιασμενες καρδερινες.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιωργο, δεν υπαρχει θεμα με το βαψιμο του κλουβιου? μην ξεφλουδισει απο την υψηλη θερμοκρασια π.χ.?

----------

